# Introducing my new girls warning pic heavy



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

So I got my Goats :leap: the one's I was talking about in the "My heads in a whirl" thread, I'm so happy & excited  
The Photos are not the smartest...they had had a very long trip...7 hours and we had to stop halfway for the night so they were very hungery and are hanging in a bit...I'm sure they will be better in a few days when they've caught up a bit...
Butternut 5yo due 14 June 10

Butternut & Kid (Lacey)

Lacey 11 months

Aggie (now Annie ) 2yo due Sep 10

Annie & Kid (Lisa)

Lisa approx 6 months

Venus

Venus's Kid (Rita)

Mel's Girl now (Melody)

Nora

Swanlee approx 6 months

Group Shots 

Edited to change photos....still the same one's...just little clickables....i thought they were a bit over large the way they were


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

awesome  they look lovely, once they get that green feed into them they will bloom! Nutty is a big girl  and the extra snubian is very, very nice

like the new names btw lol


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like they are settling into their new home nicely!  Very beautiful landscape in the background, btw!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Shirrelle! They look great!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

thankyou


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

They look happy to be home.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow you got a whole herd at once! How cool is that. They are really nice. Are you going to be milking them all?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking very content! :thumb: 
I  Butternut-going to be fun following this expectant momma! :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice...congrats to you.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So beautiful! 

Makes me wish I had some snubians...


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

They are gorgeous! I only wish we had a herd like that! And all that greenery too! I am soooo waiting for things to green up here some.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

thank you... i think i'm pretty lucky and my parents are very giving..to allow me to run them free of cost...


----------

